# CYCLONE COASTER - Sunday ride - THIS SUNDAY - February 2nd 2014



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2014)

That's right everyone ....Our second CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride for 2014 will be THIS SUNDAY ... last month we had 235 riders show up due to the unusual warm weather we had last month's mid 80's sunny weather

I know the Super Bowl is this Sunday too - grow some & do both .. 

NFL Super Bowl XLVIII KICKOFF is @ 3:30pm 

NFL Super Bowl XLVIII
Sunday, February 2, 3:30 PM on FOX
MetLife Stadium, East Rutherford, New Jersey

....plenty of time to make to the game AFTER the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride with the late start of the game .... for the guys that stick around we are usually eating lunch anyways when it starts ...  so do what we do ... watch some or all of the Super Bowl game down here at the ride at one of the many lunch spots near the Lighthouse & Long Beach Aquarium ... from OUTBACK Steakhouse - Famous Daves BBQ - HOOTERS - The YARDHOUSE - SHANNONS on Pine .... or go to our favorite hangout after the ride - the PIKE Restaurant & Bar - or just head down to watch eat drink on 2nd Street in Belmont Shores - to the many places on 2nd street which will all be packed for game day ... just be safe out there after the game ... 

Show up early - or meet up early to exchange items - sell your bike - buy a CYCLONE COASTER t-shirt - CC patch - CC baseball cap - CC license plate - tires from John A. - not to mention the great bicycles & riders are plentiful  

Reported Weather will be Partly cloudy but Sunny & in the mid to upperView attachment 134768 60's .... so bundle up everyone for our coolest ride this year so far ... 

See you THIS SUNDAY - Ride Vintage - FRANK


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2014)

Bundle up? 60 degrees!!! That's 6 times warmer than it is here! Looks like it will be nice riding weather!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 30, 2014)

Come early I'll have plenty of =John Atkinsons= tires and some of his specialty items for sale on his behalf. First come first served!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2014)

Black walls available yet?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 1, 2014)

No blackwalls yet...Teaser pics make sure you come early and stop by the ATM


----------



## prewarkid (Feb 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like another beautiful day for a ride in the LBC.  I was really looking forward to some cruising on the beach, but my back decided to go bye-bye this week. Can't wait til next month. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 2, 2014)

*Nice day - 169 riders made the ride today -*



fordmike65 said:


> Looks like another beautiful day for a ride in the LBC.  I was really looking forward to some cruising on the beach, but my back decided to go bye-bye this week. Can't wait til next month.




Get some rest Mike - hope you feel better - It was a nice day coolest day in a while with some winds kickin in - but great overall - See you next month .... Frank


----------

